
Here’s When $100M Venture Rounds Took Over - exotree
https://news.crunchbase.com/news/heres-when-100m-venture-rounds-took-over/
======
adenadel
I wonder what these figures would look like if you include $100M+ IPOs as
well. Would the trend flatten out (which would be due to the shift towards
remaining private longer among other things) or would we still see the upward
trend?

